# 肉夹馍



## Skatinginbc

albert_laosong said:


> （肉夹馍），不符合语法


請問為什麼不符合語法?  "肉包子"不合語法嗎?
肉包子 = 肉 (noun) + 包子 (noun): 用麵皮包餡蒸吃的食品就叫包子。包肉的叫肉包子，包菜的叫菜包子。
肉夾饃 = 肉 (noun) + 夾饃 (noun): 把饃掰開加食材的食品就叫夾饃。夾肉的叫肉夾饃，夾菜的叫菜夾饃。

百度百科: "传统的夹馍用的是白吉馍，是一种陕西传统面食" ==> "夾饃" in "传统的夹馍" 是個 noun (不是 gerund).

說"肉夾饃"是 structurally ambiguous, 我同意。說它不合語法, 我就不懂了。


> "肉夹馍”的叫法是古汉语的省略句式，其意为“肉夹于馍中”。


是嗎? 這樣省略, 倒真像不合語法了。"油炸夾饃"(西安街头小食)難道是"油炸夾於饃中"?


----------



## albert_laosong

实际上我的原话是"语言中不符合常理（肉夹馍），不符合语法，但被普通人习惯使用的语言多了去了。"
肉夹馍是我用来佐证“不符合常理的”，而不是佐证“不符合语法”的，实际对于中文语法我没有什么研究，也没有什么兴趣，所以就不谈它了。

肉夹于馍这个，我的原话是“据说肉夹馍这个名字来自于“肉夹于馍””，我是从百度百科对“肉夹馍”的说明中看到的，至于是否如此，我也确实没什么研究。不过楼主所说的肉夹馍应该来自肉/夹馍，菜/夹馍，也即夹馍是一个完整词语，肉/菜是定语，这样的解释我觉得比“肉夹于馍” 更合理。


----------



## Jack12345

Skatinginbc said:


> 肉夾饃 = 肉 (noun) + 夾饃 (noun)


各地的方言可能有各地的特点。
肉夹馍原本是陕西方言。陕西本地人说夹馍，一定是指什么夹在馍里，不是把夹馍作为一个词使用的。比如：来，夹馍吃。意思是把什么夹在馍里吃。
听说还有其他类似的用法，想不起来了。

查到了，
蒜蘸面（suan2 zan1 mian1 音调是近似，不准确，用拼音很难发出这些音）, 就是用面蘸着蒜水的意思，即蒜蘸于面。
油泼面，就是把面泼上油，即油泼于面。
这种用法应该是古汉语遗留下来的痕迹。


----------



## SimonTsai

肉夾饃 ==> 夾著肉的饃
蒜蘸麵 ==> 蘸了蒜的麵
蔥油拌麵 ==> 用蔥油拌的麵
海鮮炒飯 ==> 和海鮮一起炒的飯


----------



## Skatinginbc

吃法:
夾餅 (as in 濟寧夾餅, 甜夾餅): 夾著東西吃的餅 (e.g., 砂糖夾餅, 花生夾餅, 茯苓夾餅, 陝西小吃「肉夾餅」, 夾著肉吃的餅; 陝西小吃「肉夾饃」,  夾著肉吃的饃).
蘸麵 (as in 日式蘸面, 冷蘸面): 蘸著東西吃的麵 (e.g., 陝西小吃「蒜蘸麵」, 蘸著蒜吃的麵; 晉城小吃「蒜蘸撅片兒」, 蘸著蒜吃的撅片兒 )
拌麵 (as in 山西拌麵, 乾拌麵 ): 拌在一起吃的麵 (e.g., 蔥油拌麵, 椒麻拌麵)

烹飪法:
油潑 (as in 油潑麵, 油潑辣子): 用熱油潑熟的
水煎 (as in 水煎包, 水煎餃, 水煎蛋): 加水煎熟的

My point: 
肉夾饃 = 肉 + 夾饃, but 油潑麵 = 油潑 + 麵


----------



## Jack12345

Skatinginbc said:


> 肉夾饃 = 肉 + 夾饃, but 油潑麵 = 油潑 + 麵


我对陕西方言不熟。但据陕西人的解释，并没有夹馍这种馍，夹馍并不作为单独的词使用。
对这种方言现象不太了解，我也没有什么确切的解释。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Jack12345 said:


> 据陕西人的解释，并没有夹馍这种馍，夹馍并不作为单独的词使用。


我相信你.

但如何解釋所謂的西安小吃"油炸夾饃"?


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 但如何解釋所謂的西安小吃"油炸夾饃"?


感觉“油炸夹馍”是“油炸X夹馍”的非正式简称。
百度一下“油炸夹馍”，会发现首页只有你引用的这篇文章标题中使用“油炸夹馍”，但其内文通篇都写明了“油炸串串”，其它来源也都是说的“油炸串夹馍”或“油炸菜夹馍”或“油炸馍”。


----------



## Jack12345

Skatinginbc said:


> 但如何解釋所謂的西安小吃"油炸夾饃"?


因为不十分了解，以下仅为猜测：
肉夹馍，蒜蘸面，油泼面，中夹，蘸，泼都是描述一个动作。这些词都是名词+动词+名词的结构，但它们在逻辑上都不是主谓宾的结构。从语法上来说可以有几种解释，一种是被动用法，一种是意动用法，一种就是作用于...。
类似于肉夹馍的，还有菜夹馍，腊牛肉夹馍，辣子夹馍。但是这些夹馍都表示某种食材夹于馍中。所用的馍，其实不一定是馍，可能是饼，可能是馒头，可能是其他的面食，比如锅盔。所以夹馍不是一个词，夹表示一个动作。

现在年轻人能了解方言文化的不多，我也只是在网上查，现在还没有其他例证。我觉得如果有机会问年长的人，可能会找到其它例证，特别是农作方面可能会有。
我现在说的，都只能是猜测。


SuperXW said:


> 感觉“油炸夹馍”是“油炸X夹馍”的非正式简称。


这个以前没怎么听说过。可能是油炸的一种薄且脆的菱形的面食（不知具体叫什么），夹在馍里。
也有可能是油渣（肥肉油炸后剩下的，有些脆）的音误。听说以前有这种吃法。


----------



## SuperXW

“肉夹馍”这类词语的语法现象，应该已经被很多人讨论过。

按主谓宾结构理解，“夹”是主动动作，而且前面是施动者，所以“肉夹馍”貌似不符合一般语法，叫“肉夹于馍”或“馍夹肉”，才更合理。

但“夹”这个动作，施动者也可以是人手，肉只是代表馅料选择，“夹馍”被归纳为一类食物，这样的话“肉夹馍”就可以理解。（可能本地人一开始不会这么理解，但有Skating这样的外地人可以这样理解。）

另外，汉语中“主动表被动，主宾倒置”的现象也不少见，比如“晒太阳”“吹空调”甚至“枕头”，都为“肉夹馍”提供了合理性，所以就约定俗成了。


----------



## NewAmerica

*馍夹肉——馍居首，强调的是馍；肉夹馍——肉居首，强调的是肉，有着强烈的诱惑效应。这是感性语言中类似倒置的修饰手法，符合语法规则。*


----------



## Jack12345

SuperXW said:


> 肉夹馍”这类词语的语法现象，应该已经被很多人讨论过


是啊。这种方言现象恐怕不会有什么定论。


----------



## albert_laosong

实际如果只是说肉夹馍的话，我的本能感觉是把夹当动词的，所以说起馍夹肉，就感觉肉夹馍确实不合常理。

但是西安本地（我是西安人）确实有菜夹馍，而且夹馍也确实可以作为一个单独的词，例如西安有很多这种卖凉皮和夹馍的摊位，去买夹馍的时候，往往会说“来个夹馍”，或者会说“给夹个馍”，老板往往回答说“夹菜还是夹肉”。

所以考虑这些的话，肉夹馍也确实可以解释为肉是定语，修饰“夹馍”。但菜夹馍这个是最近这些年流行起来的，在多年前好像只有肉夹馍这一种，当时可能还没有菜夹馍和夹馍这种说法，但我不敢确定，想不起来了。但说起“肉夹馍”，我总是感觉这里的夹应该是动词，整体是一个动作，然后这个动作被当做了这个东西的名称。

油炸夹馍确实在西安也挺多，我很少吃，所以没太注意过，但我家楼下这家好像是叫“油炸菜夹馍”，实际就是把各种菜串在签子上，然后把馍（实际是饼）炸一下，把菜炸一下，然后夹着吃。


----------



## Skatinginbc

開封小吃：火燒夾肉 ==> 肉夾於火燒
陝西小吃：鍋盔夾辣子 ==> 辣子夾於鍋盔

"鍋盔夾辣子" 在陝西也稱為「鍋盔辣子夾饃」==> 辣子夾於鍋盔, 不是鍋盔和辣子夾於饃, 類似 "chili naan sandwich", 是 chili (cf. 辣子) 夾於 naan (cf. 鍋盔), 不是 naan (cf. 鍋盔) 和 chili (cf. 辣子) 夾於 sandwich.

My point: 「夾饃」作為一個詞類似英語 "sandwich" 的概念, 有 "meat sandwich" (肉夾饃), 有 "vegetable sandwich" (菜夾饃), 有 "naan sandwich" (鍋盔夾饃, 不是鍋盔夾於饃)...


----------



## Jack12345

Skatinginbc said:


> 鍋盔辣子夾饃


这个说法更像是用锅盔做的辣子夹馍。在西安吃饭时，菜单上一般是写辣子夹馍。吃时用锅盔或其他饼夹辣子吃。

我想到了一个类似的用法，种地。
种，就是耕种，种植。地是农田。
种地意思是种植于地，不是种植地。
这个和夹馍的用法应该是类似的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

荷葉餅夾饃 (= 荷葉餅+夾饃),  脆餅夾饃 (= 脆餅+夾饃), 黃金餅夾饃 (= 黃金餅+夾饃), 白吉餅夾饃 (= 白吉餅+夾饃), 牛舌頭餅夾饃 (= 牛舌頭餅+夾饃), 月牙餅夾饃 (= 月牙餅+夾饃)...不是餅夾於饃, 而是類似英語 "pita sandwich", "toast sandwich" 的結構.

「泡饃」是不是一個詞? "羊肉泡饃" (表面看似"羊肉夾饃"), 不是羊肉泡於饃, 而是饃泡於羊肉湯, interesting.


----------



## Jack12345

Skatinginbc said:


> 羊肉泡饃" (表面看似"羊肉夾饃"


羊肉泡馍是回民的小吃。在西北这一带都很流行。
肉夹馍是陕西地方方言，而且最初也是西安特有的，从方言的角度解释可能更合理。
种地的说法在陕西方言中也存在。这个比较明显是种于地（田）。
所以夹馍解释为夹于馍可能比较合理。


----------



## Skatinginbc

(羊)肉夾饃 ==> (羊)肉(被)夾於饃 
(水)牛種地 (The water buffalo is tilling the field)  ==> (水)牛(被)種於地 (The water buffalo is tilled in the field)  邏輯不通
(桑)樹種地 ==> (桑)樹(被)種於地 

"夾饃" 跟 "種地" 並不相似

"夾饃" 跟 "夾板" 相似：
夾板：夾物的薄板
腿夾板：夾腿的薄板 (腿夾於板)
板夾腿：用薄板來夾腿 (板夾著腿)

夾饃：夾食料的饃
肉夾饃：夾肉的饃 (肉夾於饃)
饃夾肉：用饃來夾肉 (饃夾著肉)


----------



## Jack12345

Skatinginbc said:


> 桑)樹種地 ==> (桑)樹(被)種於地


 你肯定也不了解陕西方言。
比如：
弄啥（sa1）呢（nie）？种地。种啥？种麦（mei4）子。
吃啥呢？夹（jia1）馍。夹（jia2）啥？夹辣子。

你到阿达（哪里的意思）去（qi1）？种地去。
（感觉陕西话字末是重音，把握不准音调，分不出是124的中的哪种音调）

在陕西话里，夹馍的夹是动词。
可能和你举的茯苓夹饼的例子不太一样。
茯苓饼（茯苓夹饼）是上下两张薄饼，中间一层茯苓。更像一种点心。这个夹可能指的两层的意思，比如夹衣（两层的衣服），夹被（两层的被子）。夹饼可能指两层薄饼。
而陕西肉夹馍，如果你吃过就知道，他是现场拿刀把馍切开（并不把馍切断，还是一个馍，陕西话叫浑的（hun2 di）），然后把肉夹进去。肉夹馍是现做现吃（油很大，容易滴出来。动物油脂冷了就不好吃了）。
所以这个夹馍和夹饼在做法和吃法上都截然不同。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Jack12345 said:


> 种地。种啥？种麦（mei4）子。


種地、 種麥子，國語裡也有，連「麥子種地」國語裡也成立。如： 「麥子（拿來）種地不划算，（拿來）釀酒更有利可圖」、「拿出一部分送人，剩下的麥子（拿來）種地」。這些例子是 「拿來種地」，而且「種地」是一個單詞，不是「被種於地」。我在《百度知道》看到一句能輕易接受、「被種於地」的例子：  「麦子种地五天不出, 能浇水不能？」即使「麥子種地沒？」(把麥子種在地裡沒?),  我也能接受, 但得有上下文, 否則莫明其妙 (因為通常會說「麥子種了沒？」). 以上所有例子都强調「麥子」（topicalized object）,   如 NewAmerica 所說："肉夹馍——肉居首，强调的是肉."


----------



## NewAmerica

莫非“肉夹馍”只是“肉夹（于）馍”的口语表达？

你要肉夹（于）馍还是菜夹（于）馍啊？
肉夹馍吧。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 你要肉夹（于）馍还是菜夹（于）馍啊？


國語裡, 若沒上下文或語境不清, 這個 「於」不能省。 你要肉夾於饃,  還是菜夾於饃（吃法、狀態）≠ 你要肉夾（著）饃,  還是菜夾（著）饃 （吃法、狀態）≠ 你要"肉夾饃",  還是"菜夾饃"（食品名稱）。然而, 你給的語境夠清楚，我想一般人在那個口語對話中, 會自動假設有一個省略.  因此，該食物的名稱有可能始於類似的語境.

你要麥(object)種於地 "want the wheat to be planted in the field",  還是稻種於地。
你要麥子種地,  還是稻子種地。 (ungrammatical as an isolated sentence) ==> 這個 「於」不能省, 除非語境清楚 (e.g., 明確上下文)。
你要我(agent)種地,  還是他種地。你要牛(agent)種地,  還是驢種地。
把(object marker)麥子(patient)種地,  還是稻子種地。
將(object marker)麥子(patient)種地,  還是稻子種地。
麥子(topic)種地後, 幾天發芽? ==> 賓語前置於句首 like 米吃完後, 我們只好吃樹根。


Jack12345 said:


> （茯苓夹饼）是上下两张薄饼，中间一层茯苓。更像一种点心。这个夹可能指的两层的意思，比如夹衣（两层的衣服），夹被（两层的被子）。夹饼可能指两层薄饼。


夾被沒有棉胎，只有上下兩層被套.  夾(心)餅可以只有兩層薄餅, 沒有包心嗎?


----------



## Jack12345

Skatinginbc said:


> 你要牛(agent)種地, 還是驢種地。


你要用牛种地，可能说起来更顺口。



Skatinginbc said:


> 麦子种地五天不出, 能浇水不能


这句话可以说得通。但表达为：麦子种地里五天不出...或麦子种在地里...，可能更符合习惯。
但耕种类农作的主体应该是人。种地正常的用法应该是某人+种地，或者用什么种地。

肉夹馍，按我听来和自己的理解，夹在这里是动词，和种地的种用法类似。
类似的讨论在网上很多，举种地例子的好像不多。
但不论怎样，这种讨论怕都不会有什么确切的结论。各种见解都是一种可能性吧...


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 國語裡, 若沒上下文或語境不清, 這個 「於」不能省。



现实环境就是最好的语境。因为那里正是出售肉、菜夹馍的门店，每天同样的话重复千百遍，自然会使用最省略的方式。哪怕你只说一个“肉”字，小二马上明白你要的是肉夹馍。

注意两个重要因素：

（1)陕西是华夏文明最重要、最集中的发祥地，文化底蕴极为浑厚（比如我们说“商量商量”，陕西语言则说“酝酿酝酿")，使用“于”这样经典结构的可能性强。

   (2) 从文字溯源上看，肉就是肉，馍就是馍，馍必须有东西可夹，才会随后演变出夹馍这个名称，至于夹什么看市场的需求。所以，这个夹字，从根源上看，是动词的可能性最大。

   综上，肉夹馍很可能只是肉夹（于）馍的略称，与经典语法结构高度吻合。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 这个夹字，从根源上看，是动词的可能性最大。


想了解你心中的概念，以便明白你究竟說什麼： "夾板" 的 "夾" 根源上不也是動詞嗎? "夾餅" 的 "夾" 根源上不也是動詞嗎?

是動詞，"夾" 也不必定是 "鉗持" 的意思，有可能是「兼」(加、夾配、併合; 康熙字典：夾，兼也)  。  如： 「肉*加*饃 」。


albert_laosong said:


> 西安有很多这种卖凉皮和夹馍的摊位，去买夹馍的时候，往往会说“来个夹馍”，或者会说“给夹个馍”，老板往往回答说“夹菜还是夹肉”。


“夹个馍...夹菜还是夹肉” 在我這個外地人耳裡，聽起來好像是說: 夾(配)個饃，是要夾(配)菜 (兼菜, 併著菜吃) 還是夾(配)肉 (兼肉, 併著肉吃) 。而非"夾(*於)個饃"，是要夾(於)菜還是夾(於)肉。


----------



## Jack12345

Skatinginbc said:


> 還是夾(配)肉 (兼肉, 併著肉吃) 。


但这样理解和肉夹馍制作和吃的过程完全不一样了。制作时是现场切开，把肉夹进馍里。吃时，肉在馍里，算是一个整体。
如果解释为"并着肉吃"，可以是肉放在馍上吃，或夹一筷子肉吃一口馍...
这个理解不如你前面的解释  。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Jack12345 said:


> 如果你吃过就知道，他是现场拿刀把馍切开（并不把馍切断，还是一个馍，陕西话叫浑的（hun2 di）），然后把肉夹进去。肉夹馍是现做现吃（油很大，容易滴出来。动物油脂冷了就不好吃了）。所以这个夹馍和夹饼在做法和吃法上都截然不同。


本以為賣的成品像 sandwich 或 hamburger 一樣，菜肉已夾在饃中。 看你這麼特意強調，彷彿賣時是分開的，顧客說要買，店家才當場"夾配" （填夾配製，"现场拿刀把馍切开，然后把肉夹进去"）。"夾個饃" 的 "夾" 就像 "包個餃子" 的 "包"，但不像 "夾於饃中"的 "夾" 或 "包於餃子中" 的 "包"。

我覺得 "夾饃" 的 "夾" 是 "夾個饃" 的 "夾" (active voice) , 而非 "夾於饃" 的 "夾" (passive voice).


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 彷彿賣時是分開的，顧客說要買，店家才當場"夾配" （填夾配製，"现场拿刀把馍切开，然后把肉夹进去"）。



   卖西安或陕西的肉夹馍的店大陆各个城市都可见到。店里馍放一边，肉（通常放热锅里）放另一边，顾客要时才切馍切肉再夹进去。


----------



## SuperXW

似乎先有“肉夹馍”后有“夹馍”，且至今“x夹馍”使用频率高于单用“夹馍”，推测词源“肉夹于馍”可能性高。即“夹馍”来源于“肉夹馍”，而非“肉夹馍”来源于“夹馍”。


----------

